# graco 395 fine finish



## bay area contractor (Sep 19, 2009)

I just purchased a graco 395 air assisted sprayer for lacquer work. I'm getting a little build up on the air cap. Am I using too much pressure, too much air, holding the gun too close? Using a pre-cat lacquer reduced with about 15% reducer.

Using a 210 reversable fine finish tip. Tryed adjusting pressure and air, less air results in less build up, but I still get it. Have cleaned the air cap numerous times with a toothbrush and toothpicks. Gun is about 8-10 inches from the surface. 

Any advice? Thanks.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I do not have one, but was told by my supplier that if I get one to get an extra air cap and swap it out as that happens. Keep one air cap in lacquer thinner so it is ready to go when the one on the gun gets build up.


----------



## bay area contractor (Sep 19, 2009)

*fine finish*



DeanV said:


> I do not have one, but was told by my supplier that if I get one to get an extra air cap and swap it out as that happens. Keep one air cap in lacquer thinner so it is ready to go when the one on the gun gets build up.


Thanks. But according to the manual the air cap should not be soaked in lacquer thinner. 
Seems odd to me also. But why is there build up, that's my question


----------



## racin16car (Feb 27, 2009)

might be moving the gun too quickly across the material


----------



## TilmaPainting (Mar 22, 2009)

DeanV said:


> I do not have one, but was told by my supplier that if I get one to get an extra air cap and swap it out as that happens. Keep one air cap in lacquer thinner so it is ready to go when the one on the gun gets build up.


 
I was using one for about 8 months... Graco rep said the same soak a tip and switch them constantly. Build up is normal. Ideally the air needs to come from behind like the HVLP, not the side. Using the Air Assist is good for doing spindles, railings, and baseboard ect. ,but it creates a sharp line on your fan edge when spaying larger sufaces. Found I rarely used it because of this, it's better to have the paint feather out.


----------

